# Student camps



## mythos (Jul 24, 2012)

Do we have student camps in dubai?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Please explain....what exactly do you mean by student camps?


----------



## JSam (Oct 29, 2012)

Almost every university has a student camp..


----------

